# Wasserpflanzen zurückschneiden oder nicht



## frosch2 (19. Jan. 2008)

Nun erlebe ich den ersten Winter mit unserem neuen Teich und frage mich, was besser ist: Lasse ich alle verdorrten Pflanzereste stehen und liegen, um nicht zu viel Nährstoffe ins Wasser zu bekommen. Oder lasse ich lieber alles, wie es ist (was optisch natürlich viel schöner wäre). Habe keine Fische drin und möchte gerne das Wasser klar halten. Das Bild ist von November, sieht heute aber ähnlich aus (nur die Wasserschwaden sind nicht mehr ganz so grün - aber immer noch ein wenig).

Alles war noch grün ist, würde ich auf jeden Fall stehen lassen.


----------



## Dodi (19. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen zurückschneiden oder nicht*

Hallo Christian!

Darüber wurde bereits so einiges im Forum geschrieben.
Für so etwas ruhig mal die Suchfunktion bemühen. 

Schau mal hier oder auch hier.

Ich schneide im Spätherbst die verwelkten Pflanzenteile ab und lichte auch schon großzügig - z. B. die __ Papageienfeder -aus, da sie eh leicht erfriert.
Den Rest mach ich im Frühjahr.


----------

